
Commit Strip: Early Coders - aaronchall
http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2015/10/01/early-coders/
======
aaronchall
Does early coding affect your code quality?

I was an early coder. Started at age 8 or 9 or so. I begged my Dad for an
Nintendo, I got a Commodore 64 instead.

Today, I focus on best practices. I pay close attention to style guides. I
always want to know the best way of doing things, and then I try to do it that
way.

My code quality? Not sure if there's an independent objective measure that can
tell me that, though.

Thoughts? Is this strip right? (Sometimes Commit Strip is "off", but this one
kinda resonated with me.)

